# Seeking Brown phantom mini poodle in Hungary or nearby European countries



## Kata22 (Dec 13, 2020)

Dear All , I’m new on the forum . I’m looking for a brown phantom color middle size poodle in Europe . Does anyone have any recommendations where to start to search this dog ? Thank you for any little help Kata


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Kata. Take a look at the Ördögrokka Poodle Kennel in Buddapest, Hungary. Google "poodles in Hungary" or other surrounding countries. Good luck.


----------



## Kata22 (Dec 13, 2020)

Vita said:


> Hi Kata. Take a look at the Ördögrokka Poodle Kennel in Buddapest, Hungary. Google "poodles in Hungary" or other surrounding countries. Good luck.


 thank you


----------

